# Lost drysuit + many other items- Salt River



## honeyxaiz (May 17, 2010)

I lost a brand new Kokatat drysuit, W Med, yellow, and an NRS wetsuit on the Salt at the end of March. Also lost one black chaco (M8), and a Shred Ready helmet- maroon/ sparkly. Been boatin' for 20 years and finally purchased a dry suit, now it's gone.


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

Damn that sucks....How were these items "lost"?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

wow, so sorry to hear that! I'll keep my eyes and ears open.

Kim


----------



## honeyxaiz (May 17, 2010)

well, um, we got to a class 2 section so I let somebody else row. They were sure they would get to the right of a rock when the river wanted to take us left of the rock... the ultimate wrap! A few things were in a zippered mesh bag that came unzipped during the wrap, my drysuit was in another bag, tied in, but the cord broke.... We were pretty lucky not to have lost more. I have all of my other river gear labeled, but I had just literally taken the tags off the drysuit and hadn't tagged it yet. I still have the gasket trimmings in my ammo can!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

That's horrible. You should have said, "Well, there went $1000 down the shithole."

I don't know if I could take that, mentally. I would want to strangle them. I guess it's a good reminder to rig to flip for every trip. You never know when your oarsman just got finished driving their car through their garage door on the way to the putin.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Depending on how you bought it, you might have purchase protection from a credit card...


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey could you send the trimmings to me? You cut too much off and it leaks for me. Just kidding of course, I'll make some calls down here to the locals. That sucks, I lost a brand new Paco on Deso last year....


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Dang, we were hoping that some one would have found and RETURNED your gear, we gave all that we found(minus the beer floating in the salt). Gary the oldest of the "old guys rock", had to have shoulder sugery, he could use a get a well message as he is out of boating for the season.
Hopefuly you will get back your gear, was a great time on the Salt and enjoyed meeting you and your group, hope the Salt will flow again next year as all four of us will apply again next year, it was a kick ass start to the boating season!
Be safe, Dennis


----------



## honeyxaiz (May 17, 2010)

Many, many thanks to you Dennis! I hope Gary has a speedy recovery. I need to get his e-mail address from Erin, I think she has all of your info. Thanks Scooby, word of mouth helps a bunch!


----------

